# Lire contenu iPhone sur de vrais enceintes



## drake94 (2 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir, 

Tout d'abord, je tiens a souhaiter a toute la communauté et mes meilleurs voeux. Je profite de mes vacances pour découvrir mon Iphone5 mais je me pose une question, puis-je connecter sans fil mon Iphone a mon Mac pour qu'il puisse envoyer la musique a l'écoute dessus (les enceintes de mon mac sont en effet de bien meilleures qualité que celles de mon Iphone).

Je veux dire, avec AirPort Express, je peut bien lire le son de mon Mac sur ma chaine Hi-Fi, je devrais bien pouvoir rebalancer le son émis par mon iPhone sur mon Mac, non ? :mouais:

d'avance, je vous remercie et encore bonne fêtes a tous !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2013)

Je sais que c'est possible avec Airfoil Speaker (http://www.rogueamoeba.com/airfoil/mac/).
Tu l'installes sur le Mac et tu peux diffuser via Airplay ce que tu veux sur ce mac (vidéo ou son).


----------



## drake94 (3 Janvier 2013)

Merci ! C'est exactement ce que je cherchais (le contrôle iDevice est intégré depuis la version 4.5). C'est vraiment sympa de pouvoir envoyer n'importe quelle en transformant son Mac en station d'accueil.

J'ai vu aussi que, désormais, l'AirPort express permettait de faire ceci, si je peut brancher mon iPhone sur le Mac (AirFoil) et sur la Hi-Fi du salon (AirPort) a moi le son dans toute la maison 

Merci encore du renseignement et bonne fêtes a tous


----------

